# My Hedge Hog's attitude problem-HELP



## Woof (Mar 13, 2009)

I got my new hedge hog tuesday, from a person who hated her. The reason is that, i am guessing, she was not socialized enough. So now i have this terribly scared hedge hog; i have been trying to work with her, with little progress, *do you have ANY tips???*


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Three Key tips: Patience, patience, patience.....It may take months to get this little hedgie properly socialized, but dont get discouraged, be sure to handle her at least 30-min a day. And when she pops and hisses just continue with what you were doing...if you stop it shows her that she can scare you off with her bad attitude. And btw, congratulation on your new little one, we are here to help with any questions you might have.


----------



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

My lily is doing that, but shes coming around and i've only had her for about 2 weeks now. She's finally getting use to my hands and finger. I hope in another few weeks, i'll be able to pick her up more often without the use of her blanket...


----------



## Woof (Mar 13, 2009)

yes! thats kind of where i am, only you are farther along with your hedge hog. mine will walk around on me but if i make the _*slightest*_ move or noise she will puff and snarl. i think i am going to try and give her a bath today, or do you think i should wait until she is more conforatible with me??


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You might want to post the same question only once, btw, I noticed you had another post with the same question.

Anyway, she will take some time to come around, especially if she hasn't been handled before. Just have lots of patience with her and don't give up. You need to try and get her out every single night for cuddling.
You might be trying to go too fast with socializing, if you're trying to pet her or anything. When you get her out, just try holding her on your lap on a blanket, maybe with part of the blanket over her to make her feel more secure. Don't touch her or anything, just sit there and let her sit in your lap. You might watch tv or read a book while she's sitting there. Just let her calm down, and move at her own pace. She might calm down enough after awhile to start exploring around your lap a bit, or she may just curl up and go to sleep. Either way, it's still a good sign, if she comes out of her the tight, prickly ball. Just keep doing this for awhile, and let her get used to your scent. Other people have tried offering their hedgie treats when they get them out for cuddle time, so they are associated with good things. You might try this with her, although if she's very afraid of your hand, you might have to just leave the treat in front of her under the blanket and see if she'll eat it on her own after she relaxes a bit. 
Just remember to go slowly and don't hurry her into anything. Some take a long time to really relax and be friendly with their new owner, especially those who are older and haven't been socialized well.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If she doesn't need the bath, I don't think I'd give her one right now.... Many hedgehogs react badly to water, and it may stress her out even more. If she has poopy feet that you want to clean, just soak a towel or piece of fleece in warm water, then let her walk around on top of it. That should get the worst of it off.


----------



## Woof (Mar 13, 2009)

thanx a *whole* lot that really helps. i have been tring to pet her and stuff, like you said, too fast.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Seems like one of the things new owners try to do right away with their hedgies.  I think it's better to let them get used to your scent first, before you start trying to flatten them with something that's as big as them, lol.


----------



## Woof (Mar 13, 2009)

yeah it does make sence, i just was thinking, "if i keep petting her eventually she will see i don't want to hurt her."

p.s. sorry i keep making different threads i just fugure that i should post different questions else where......


----------



## Woof (Mar 13, 2009)

ok so i put her in a towel then i put the towel in my lap, then she knawed on the towl, THEN she started annoiting-right there. should i just let her continue or put her in her cage-HURRY????


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Nope, annointing is fine, it just means they've found the smell or taste of the towel interesting. It's funny to watch them, too. You'll just want to be careful with towels, that she doesn't get a nail caught in one of the loops. And make sure there's no loose strings around the edges that she could get wrapped around her legs, although she should be alright if she's in your lap in the towel.


----------



## Woof (Mar 13, 2009)

thax that was the first time it had actually seen it so i was unsure... she has finish and is now trying to burrow in the towel


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Anointing is fine...just make sure you keep an eye on her legs to make sure she gets no loose threads wrapped around them. I would recomend a small fleece blanket since they dont have loose threads.

edit: Ooops...didnt read far enough ahead, sorry about that...lol


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Mar 16, 2009)

There isn't really much to say after all the help you've already received, except persistence will make all the difference. 
Keep going with handing out treats as they soon come around if theres food involved!
You can also try putting something in her bed area that smells as you like; a fleece blanket or kitchen role. As this will help her to formularize herself with your smell and once in the bed area associate your smell with being safe and warm!!!

Good luck and don't get dishartened if she takes a long time to get used to you, it will be worth it in the end trust me!!!


----------

